# loader.conf weird after update



## doublez13 (Dec 10, 2019)

I've been using 12.1-RELEASE-p1 on my desktop machine for awhile now with encrypted root on ZFS. Today I decided to switch the pkg config from quarterly to latest (maybe not the best choice).
The pkg upgrades went smooth, but after rebooting I was presented with a "mountroot>" prompt.

I took a look at the boot options on the loader screen and noticed that zfs_load="YES" was not there. I manually added that and the system booted right up.
Other config options like nvidia_load="YES" and nvidia-modeset_load="YES" were not respected, and I had to manually load those as well after boot up.

I temporarily added autoboot_delay="5" to the loader.conf file just to see if it would work and it did. So the boot loader IS reading the file, but for some reason it's not loading the modules specified there anymore.

Here is my loader.conf, which worked before the pkg upgrade.

```
aesni_load="YES"
geom_eli_load="YES"
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
opensolaris_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
```

Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks!


----------



## doublez13 (Dec 10, 2019)

Loading the nvidia and nvidia-modeset drivers via rc.conf instead of loader.conf solved the problem.
Maybe a race condition while loading the zfs module?


----------

